# Necesity of a chain catcher



## SpokaneSteve (Aug 22, 2009)

Hello all:

I have long passed on a chain catcher being of the opinion that a properly adjusted and properly operated front der would rarely drop a chain. This last weekend, 10 minutes before the start of my race I dropped my chain. I tried to pedal it back on but somehow bent the side plates on the chain (unbeknown to me). When I stopped and put the chain on manually it snapped of the B-screw attachment point when it ran through the rear der. My race was over before it started.

I'm rethinking the need for a chain catcher and wanted to get additional opinions. About whether it's really necessary (this is the only time this has happened in 25 years of cycling) and brand recommendations.

Thanks, Steve.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Hummmmm colors............

http://www.acecosportgroup.com/shop/k-edge-chain-catchers/road-braze-on-chain-catcher.html

http://www.jetblackproducts.com/search?q=token+chain+catcher&search[category_id]=All+Categories


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

I had only a rare chain drop on me until I switched to compact 50/34 cranks, then I had a spate of chains coming off the small ring. I'm pretty good around derailleurs yet I still installed a chain catcher, better safe than sorry I feel. Cheap insurance.

From now on, you're going to remember that dropped chain and it's going to bug the sh!t out of you. Put a catcher on and forget about it.


----------



## Allez Rouge (Jan 1, 1970)

I have the Third Eye Chain Watcher on one of my bikes. Similar to the Deda Dog Fang, but a few dollars cheaper, and unlike the Deda unit it adjusts to different size seat tubes.

When installed, the hose clamp is virtually invisible.


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

With a carbon frame, it's especially important to have a chain catcher. Put a deep gouge into the chainstay on a carbon frame, and you may compromise the integrity of the frame, and you can certainly knock off at least $100 in value when you go to sell that frame. So as one other poster has mentioned, it's cheap insurance.


----------



## greggJ (Jun 30, 2006)

*get one*

+1 on Third Eye, and getting a chain catcher.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Yes. They help, especially with compact cranks. Look how far the FD cage is from the inner ring. There's lot of room and if the top of the chain is slack while coasting, the FD cage can throw the chain right past the inner ring on a downshift. 

Check pictures of pro's bikes from the recent Paris-Nice and Tour of Flanders races on Velo News, Cycling News, etc.. They virutally all running chain catchers now. Why not.

The Third Eye and Dog Fang catchers are good for bikes with round seat tubes. For others, K-Edge and similar catchers mount using a longer FD mounting bolt.


----------



## pmt (Aug 4, 2009)

The thing about chain catchers is that sometimes you need one, and sometimes not. So far, I have one on only one of my bikes; the others haven't yet had a problem. If in doubt, it's easy enough to get and put on there, so you might as well do it.


----------



## FBinNY (Jan 24, 2009)

A chain catcher buys you a margin for error relating to a one that shouldn't happen in the first place. In that vain it's similar to the so-called dork disc.

It's a decision everyone has to make for himself based on a judgment of the likelihood of dropping a chain, and the consequences. If you've never dropped a chain in many years, and this happened just once you could consider it a fluke and continue as before. 

OTOH- if you drop a chain more than once in a blue moon, especially if you have a carbon frame, then it could be a good idea.

BTW- reading the OP, it occurred to me that the chain's plates might somehow have been bent before he dropped the chain, and that's why he dropped it in the first place.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

FBinNY said:


> A chain catcher buys you a margin for error relating to a one that shouldn't happen in the first place. In that vain it's similar to the so-called dork disc.


Not really. On the RD, there is little excess clearance between the top jockey wheel and the large cog, down shifting is moving manually against the spring, and the RD keeps some tension on the chain. The FD is has huge clearance between the cage and the small ring, the down shift is very fast because it is spring loaded, and drag on in the free hub causes the top of the chain to have less tension that the bottom. So, it's apples and oranges, and properly functioning and adjusted RD won't throw a chain, but a properly functioning and adjusted FD can and will. I've ridden many years and new threw a chain of the cogs but have certainly done it inside the little ring, and substantially more frequently with compact double and SRAM. The spring action of the SRAM derailers is distinctly snappier than Shimano.

Note: Pro's are using catchers but not dork disks. Here are just a few examples, even with Di2: http://velonews.competitor.com/2011...-dogma-and-johnny-clarkes-boardman-slr_167291


----------



## SpokaneSteve (Aug 22, 2009)

Thank you for your thoughtful responses. This comment from DaveT got me:

From now on, you're going to remember that dropped chain and it's going to bug the sh!t out of you. Put a catcher on and forget about it.

I ordered the K-edge catcher and clamp adapter and a force braze on FD today. Once I get that installed I will have one less thing to worry about.

On the accident reconstruction I'm still not sure what exactly happened. I was coasting downhill to that start (and distracted about the race), I shifted to the big ring to be ready for the start and then thought about the 3-4 mile neutral roll out before the start so I decided to shift back to the small ring and boom.....It was a terrible feeling to watch the bunch start without me after all that training, focus, and sacrifice from myself and my family. This is $150 of peace of mind.

Steve.


----------



## durielk (Jan 8, 2011)

I don't get it. I drop the chain off the little ring sometimes. 95% of the time I just keep pedalling at a moderate speed & shift to the big ring and it comes right up. It doesn't seem to bind on anything when down off the inside. How does it damage anything if it is not in a bind? 
Oh, ya, I never shift the FD under load over 50%, that is just asking for trouble.


----------



## FBinNY (Jan 24, 2009)

looigi said:


> Not really......]


You quoted me saying that chain keepers were similar to dork discs in that they both are used to prevent a problem that shouldn't exist. (rephrased from original), then you went on to explain technical differences between the situations front and rear. 

I think you missed the thrust of the post, which was that chain keepers are backups for problems that should be avoidable by other means. Had you read the entire post, you'd have seen that I suggested that using a chain keeper is a personal decision, that might be based on the perceived likelihood and/or consequences of dropping a chain.

I stand by my statement.

Add a chainkeeper if you see dropping chains as a problem, or potentially causing expensive secondary damage. Don't if it isn't an issue for you. (the same logic that applies to whether you should have a spoke protector, tire liners, or any other situation where you might want a safety net of some sort, or fly without.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

durielk said:


> I don't get it. I drop the chain off the little ring sometimes. 95% of the time I just keep pedalling at a moderate speed & shift to the big ring and it comes right up. It doesn't seem to bind on anything when down off the inside. How does it damage anything if it is not in a bind?
> Oh, ya, I never shift the FD under load over 50%, that is just asking for trouble.


the chain gets jammed between the seat tube and the small ring


----------



## Mashmaniac (Jun 21, 2004)

I have one for two reasons. First is that the carbon frame on my bike is protected in the event I do drop a chain. Rare dropped chain but has happened. Second reason is in case I ever find myself in the lead for the Tour De France and a dropped chain could be the difference in winning or losing.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

It's a cheap form of insurance. 

It's is there when you need it. Just like homeowner's insurance, you hope to never have to use it but you feel better knowing it is there just in case.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

I put a chain catcher on my SuperSix.. Cheap and straight from Taiwan..

http://cgi.ebay.com/34-9mm-CNC-Chai...546?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19c0f3e052

Arrived 14 days after I payed. Installed in seconds and weighs next to nothing. I figure a carbon bottom bracket area with a chain isn't a good combo.. Protecting my frame with something like this is a good idea!


----------



## greywell7 (Jul 12, 2010)

I'll add that it is very important to make sure the chain catcher is installed as close as possible to the small ring. I was running late to meet up with a group ride last weekend and dropped a chain on the way up a hill when I shifted down to the small ring. When I stopped my chain was stuck between the catcher and the small ring and fell through as soon as I touched it. I couldn't pull it back through but luckily I had a multi tool to loosen the catcher and get the chain around and back on. I am new to working on bikes so this was just a problem with me not installing it right. Caused more of a headache than if it hadn't been there at all. I have a k-edge catcher by the way.
I made it to the ride before everyone took off, close call though.


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

55x11 said:


> the chain gets jammed between the seat tube and the small ring


Between the _seat tube_ and the small ring? You got to be kidding: Most bikes have a half inch or more of clearance between those two. You could fit three chains in there, side by side.Things might be tighter on a triple, but triples are for whimps anyway...


----------



## dave2pvd (Oct 15, 2007)

I think I'm allowed to do this.

Pimping my own device:

The Chain Tickler


----------



## dave2pvd (Oct 15, 2007)

Pirx said:


> Between the _seat tube_ and the small ring? You got to be kidding: Most bikes have a half inch or more of clearance between those two. You could fit three chains in there, side by side.Things might be tighter on a triple, but triples are for whimps anyway...


Depends on the bike. On many newer carbon fiber bikes, that space tapers to almost zero. Look at any of the newer Specialized Tarmacs. Not a good place for a chain to end up.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

FBinNY said:


> You quoted me saying that chain keepers were similar to dork discs in that they both are used to prevent a problem that shouldn't exist. (rephrased from original), then you went on to explain technical differences between the situations front and rear.


Yes. I read the whole thing. What do you mean the "problem shouldn't exist"? It's a consequence of the physics, and the physical problems between FD and RD and are fundamentally different. (one further difference, I might add, is that the chain line tends to pull the chain toward the center of the cogset but off the the inside or outside of the rings). Design elements are added to solve or ameliorate issues. With FDs right now it's chain catchers, though there might be other solutions. For example, with the Di2, they could tailor the motion of the downshift to first move just enough to derail inside the large chain ring, then move slowly further so that the chain doesn't rub on the inside of the cage. This could help prevent the chain getting thrown to the inside of the of small ring. On mechanical systems, damping of the motion might do similar. 

Chain wear is a problem that shouldn't exist, but I need to add goopy smelly chain lube to the chain and it still wears, albeit more slowly.


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

Pirx said:


> Between the _seat tube_ and the small ring? You got to be kidding: Most bikes have a half inch or more of clearance between those two. You could fit three chains in there, side by side.Things might be tighter on a triple...


Well as you said yourself, not all bikes have this much room and a lot of people prefer not to drag their chain along the BB. Additionally, there are a huge number of bikes with good old fashioned tapered BBs and they have a very convenient gap just designed to pinch a chain.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

dave2pvd said:


> Depends on the bike. On many newer carbon fiber bikes, that space tapers to almost zero. Look at any of the newer Specialized Tarmacs. Not a good place for a chain to end up.


Yes. Got a BMC and a Madone here. On the BMC there's plenty of clearance between the frame and the rings so the chain just drops harmlessly onto the outside of the BB. On the Madone, the chain gets forceably jammed between the carnk and frame. Trek puts a thin metal shield on the frame at that point but IMO it isn't enough to prevent possible serious damage should you be pedaling hard.


----------



## Joe the biker (Mar 4, 2009)

dave2pvd said:


> I think I'm allowed to do this.
> 
> Pimping my own device:
> 
> The Chain Tickler


I will pimp it for you. Bought it, installed it, looks great.


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

dave2pvd said:


> I think I'm allowed to do this.
> 
> Pimping my own device:
> 
> The Chain Tickler


Pimp away! I've got one of yours on my bike. I installed a K-Edge on my wife's bike before I 'discovered' your Chain Tickler and I must say that yours is every bit as good as the K-Edge. Good stuff!


----------



## dave2pvd (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks Joe the biker and DaveT.

Happy to hear they are working out for you.


----------



## RC28 (May 9, 2002)

dave2pvd said:


> I think I'm allowed to do this.
> 
> Pimping my own device:
> 
> The Chain Tickler


+1 on Dave2pvd's Chain Tickler. Been using one on my main ride for the better part of this past year and I just received a new one for my new race bike. I recommend it to all my buddies.


----------



## graeme1 (Feb 23, 2007)

ewitz said:


> It's a cheap form of insurance.
> 
> It's is there when you need it. Just like homeowner's insurance, you hope to never have to use it but you feel better knowing it is there just in case.


+1
Here's a diy option http://jimlangley.blogspot.com/2011/03/george-argiris-ingenious-home-made.html


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

I race sometimes. I run a chain catcher on my race bikes. 

Everything you can do to eliminate possibilities for errors during a race, these things should be done. That is basic racing. 

You train day after day, year after year and enter races to finish as well as you possibly can. If you should happen to toss a chain at a critical time....and it may be the only time you EVER have done so...it is your own fault and something you could easily have avoided by running the chain catcher. 

I had to make my own for a CX-1 Colnago with a oversized shaped downtube. Usually I use the Deda ones. 

I'd feel really stupid if I was on mile 120 of a long race and missed the move by dropping my chain...knowing I could have easily eliminated that one (out of a bazillion possible) way of losing.

Compact chainrings and gearing for big mountains seem to increase the likely-hood of dropping the chain.


----------



## suasponte2/75 (Sep 19, 2009)

What Gnarly said. You've trained and prepared all off season. Worrying about your training and prepping your bike up to the last minute of the race/event only to toss your chain. It's one less thing to worry about. All my bikes have them and I don't even think about dropped chains any more... just being dropped..


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

durielk said:


> Oh, ya, I never shift the FD under load over 50%, that is just asking for trouble.


That's good advice, generally speaking.

However, other people sometimes race their bikes or ride up steep hills, making that less meaningful.

A similar bit of useful advice: Shift the front or the back, but try not to have the chain dancing on both at the same time. Greatly increases the chances of a drop. And, don't shift when striking a road imperfectoin. Again, sometimes in the heat of the moment, ya gotta do what ya gotta do.


----------



## khat (Sep 22, 2009)

I have Dave's tickler and it works great!


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

Ask Andy Schleck.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

But AS had a chain catcher installed, didn't he?
And so did Tornado Tom in the Arenberg this year.

I see they are popular, but I still haven't mounted one on my carbon bike. Still haven't dropped a chain since I switched to compact (Campagnolo).


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

SpokaneSteve said:


> a properly adjusted and properly operated front der would rarely drop a chain.


And exactly how long after being properly adjusted does your derailleur continue to remain properly adjusted?

Unless you're properly adjusting stuff before every ride, it's always well on it's way to being "out-of-adjustment" imho.


----------



## 92gli (Aug 27, 2009)

Not affiliated with this guy but I got one of his catchers in the mail yesterday. I thought it was a good deal and I got it in 1 day. Its not blingy but it does the job fine and fit fine.

http://cgi.ebay.com/CRT-Designs-Cha...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item2eb4a40724


----------



## Lu-Max (Feb 4, 2011)

I recently also put one of these on my Roubaix SL3.
Even though my F Der was well adjusted I still managed to drop my chain twice on rougher roads. Has not happened again since I installed this. Lightweight, made in USA, arrived quickly and made for very inexpensive frame insurance. Two thumbs up.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

*not quite the same*



FBinNY said:


> A chain catcher buys you a margin for error relating to a one that shouldn't happen in the first place. In that vain it's similar to the so-called dork disc.
> 
> It's a decision everyone has to make for himself based on a judgment of the likelihood of dropping a chain, and the consequences. If you've never dropped a chain in many years, and this happened just once you could consider it a fluke and continue as before.
> 
> ...


I am not sure I would equate the cassette disk to a chain catcher. It is quite easy to adjust the rear derailuer so that you NEVER need the disk, whereas even with a well tuned drivetarin it is possible to drop the chain with a poor shift, a double shift, etc. I don't know any veteran rider that has never dropped a chain. This is especially true with Compact cranks. Anybody that says that catchers are completely unneeded should watch Andy Schleck lose the 2010 Tour de France with a chain drop on stage 15


----------



## Marz (May 14, 2006)

I've just built up a new bike and haven't been able to get a chain catcher yet. Noticed that I'm dropping the chain when chain is on a large rear, second lowest cog and I'm shifting from big ring to small. I know you shouldn't cross chain like that but sometimes it happens, but Deda dog fang coming soon-works perfectly on the other bikes.


----------



## peterk (Jun 28, 2008)

Here is mine. Hopefully it will never come into play but I just couldn't bare the thought of a nasty gouge on my new carbon frame. I think they look fine. They are so small that you hardly even notice them.


----------



## ultraman6970 (Aug 1, 2010)

Never got this problem ever, If the FD is dialed RIGHT this should not happen, if the chain is too crossed it happens too, so pretty much is always an operator error. You should send an email to Andy Schleck asking him what he did after the 3rd race it happened this season


----------



## Lookbiker (Sep 2, 2006)

ultraman6970 said:


> Never got this problem ever, If the FD is dialed RIGHT this should not happen, if the chain is too crossed it happens too, so pretty much is always an operator error. You should send an email to Andy Schleck asking him what he did after the 3rd race it happened this season



I've been riding for several decades and dropped my chain maybe two times, I have a chain catcher on my ti bike because it happened once during a critical point in a race. Operator error or not, it's cheap insurance.


On a side note, that Giant's downtube is huge!


----------



## dave2pvd (Oct 15, 2007)

ultraman6970 said:


> Never got this problem ever, If the FD is dialed RIGHT this should not happen, if the chain is too crossed it happens too, so pretty much is always an operator error. You should send an email to Andy Schleck asking him what he did after the 3rd race it happened this season


If you race, you will cross your chain.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

We all dream of the perfectly adjusted system where nothing can go wrong. Reality is different. I use a catcher for insurance. I would think that most folks with bikes in the $3-6K range consider it worthwhile insurance. Sure you can shift and get the chain back on, but it will damage your finish or more....


----------



## neil_79 (Sep 28, 2011)

My k-edge chain catcher has saved my frame a couple of times - worth every penny.


----------



## neil_79 (Sep 28, 2011)

My k-edge chain catcher has saved my [carbon] frame a couple of times - worth every penny


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

Bob Ross said:


> And exactly how long after being properly adjusted does your derailleur continue to remain properly adjusted?
> 
> Unless you're properly adjusting stuff before every ride, it's always well on it's way to being "out-of-adjustment" imho.


Once I adjust my deraileur they are always properly adjusted and never need to be adjusted again. The only thing that needs adjusting is the cable when it stretches or needs to be replaced. If you are continually adjusting your deraileur you have never adjusted them properly to begin with.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Bob Ross said:


> And exactly how long after being properly adjusted does your derailleur continue to remain properly adjusted?
> 
> Unless you're properly adjusting stuff before every ride, it's always well on it's way to being "out-of-adjustment" imho.





raymonda said:


> Once I adjust my deraileur they are always properly adjusted and never need to be adjusted again. The only thing that needs adjusting is the cable when it stretches or needs to be replaced. If you are continually adjusting your deraileur you have never adjusted them properly to begin with.


^this^ well played sir!


----------

